#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-23
<Smittie> Hello world?
<AlanBell> hello
<mhall119> hello
<mfraz74> hello
<omar> hi all
<mfraz74> QUESTION: Do you think Canonical is concentrating on phones and tablets whilst ignoring desktops and servers?
<AlanBell> QUESTION: Who is the vendor? Canonical or Indiegogo?
<AlanBell> QUESTION: does the $830 include UK VAT?
<AlanBell> QUESTION: can UK VAT registered businesses reclaim VAT on Ubuntu Touch purchases through Indiegogo?
<dexor> Mr. Lazy :D
<mfraz74> QUESTION: Are you English or American?
<mfraz74> Dogfooding means nothing to the world outside the US
<mhall119> wow guys, we haven't even started yet
<AlanBell> mfraz74: it means nothing to anyone outside of the software industry
<AlanBell> (who doesn't have a dog)
<AlanBell> but that could lead to some unfortunate culinary experiments, regardless of how good you are with a BBQ
<nik90> mhall119: we can see you
<nik90> its live
<mhall119> thanks nik90
<mhall119> if anybody can't see the video, refresh the page
<dexor> QUESTION: What is the main purpose of this crowdfunding? Not to make a concept phone. 32Mil is too much and almost unreachable number. The number of 40000 concept phones seems suspicious. 1000 phones for higher price would be a much more reachable goal. Is this just a meter for carriers and investors too see interest and this "record breaking" announcements to generate buzz? Well if you get 32 mil congrats make the phone and lea
<mfraz74> QUESTION: What are the chances of AMD / Nvidia releasing graphics drivers for Mir?
<bountam> Is there any plans about unity and leap motion?
<Smittie> Hello world?
<Smittie> Whoa! Where did Jono go??
<kgunn> mfraz74: hope my answer made sense, you can imagine that this is something we would love to happen sooner than later
<kgunn> but its simply not ours to promise or comment on
<AlanBell> so is it only going to work on Intel?
<AlanBell> if they don't jump in
<mhall119> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge is the campaign link
<kgunn> AlanBell: by "it" i assume you mean xmir - we are working today on open source drivers for intel, ati, nv
<kgunn> AlanBell: don't forget...we work on binary android drivers also today (maybe not your area of interest...desktop)
<AlanBell> ok, so it will work fine on everything, but the vendors could jump in and make it faster then is that right?
<kgunn> AlanBell: i think that's a great way to look at it
<kgunn> AlanBell: one thing to keep in mind, all change comes with some costs....adapting code, but even if that is minimized, there is qa/test considerations there as well
<AlanBell> sure, I was just a bit worried, I misunderstood your response :)
<kgunn> ...my point is, these things take some time
<garibarba> About Ubuntu Edge, do you think contributions will raise after Google's and Motorola's conferences if no surprise devices are shown?
<AlanBell> no it doesn't answer my question!!!
<mhall119> garibarba: please start your questions with QUESTION:
<AlanBell> QUESTION: do I get a VAT reciept so I can reclaim the VAT as an input tax to my business
<greenie25> If you want to keep the interest then add an option for $600-700 with no limits. Putting this into perspective $3M was made in under 24 hours. Since the $600 tier was used up there have only been 375 $830 tier sold. Lower the price to gain interest. I want this to happen!!!
<mhall119> greenie25: please start your questions with QUESTION:
<garibarba> QUESTION: About Ubuntu Edge, do you think contributions will raise after Google's and Motorola's conferences if no suprise devices are shown?
<greenie25> QUESTION: Will the Edge be ruggedized in any way such as water/dust/drop proofing?
<vic> QUERY: ONAIR: will you be supporting Open Src boards like Beaglebone - for us hackers?
<mhall119> vic: please start your questions with QUESTION:
<vic> QUESTION: will you be supporting Open Src boards like Beaglebone - for us hackers?
<vic> Problem with devices u have chosen is they dont have Schematics open
<greenie25> QUESTION: How up to date will the AOSP version of Android be on the Edge?
<vic> QUESTION: followup: Devices u have chosen for touch today dont have schematics open. Will Edge have open schematics?
<vic> QUESTION: thats why i asked will u support open schematics boards like Beaglebone?
<greenie25> QUESTION: does that mean that the Bay-Trail Chips from Intel are a consideration aswell?
<fugue88> QUESTION: Is there any target for runtime on a single charge?  Pushing the envelope there, or status quo?
<zigge> What GPU will be in the Egde
<godhika> will there be a complementary dock? for usb and stuff. also if you should choose to lower the price probably it would be an idea to offer the dock for the people who already paid 830
<jonahbron> What graphics chips have you considered?
<zigge> Okay thanks :)
<mhall119> please start your questions with QUESTION:
<jonahbron> QUESTION: what graphics chips have you considered?
<greenie25> QUESTION: Will there be any possibility of running/emulating Android apps inside the Ubuntu Phone OS/Desktop OS? For fun and debugging purposes.
<skydemon> Can you design a 13 inch laptop dock for the phone  that docks the phone in the laptop? or bigger laptop even. And will this work with AT&T usa?
<Arioch_> QUESTION: do you plan to add a planbundle for small companies? Say 5-10 devices?
<greenie25> QUESTION: last one i promise :P. Are there any planned accessories for the Edge, for example a dock, keyboard/mouse combo, etc?
<zigge> Have you considered the final price for the product   ?
<mhall119> please start your questions with QUESTION:
<zigge> QUESTION: :Have you considered the final price for the product   ?
<greenie25> don't think this is going retail. Indiegogo only
<Corleone> hi all
<willalfangom> Hi
<willalfangom> Hi Corleone
<garibarba> QUESTION: Will the Wifi chip have FM receiver capabilities?
<lake> What will happen if the goal is not reached ?
<mhall119> lake: everybody who contributed will get a refund
<greenie25> Thank You!!
<lake> ok thanks
<Corleone> when?
<Corleone> when next time?
<mhall119> Corleone: the campaign ends August 21, I don't know how long it takes Indiegogo to process refunds though
<mhall119> Corleone: oh, the next weekly update will be at 1700 UTC next Tuesday
<Corleone> Thanks
<Masternoob> :)
<jtecj> Hello!
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-24
<Zahidch> hey dear... i wana fuck you to death...contact me on zahidch@mastertex.com
<dholbach> good morning
<christoffer> just starting up?
<Oe4SKW> hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-25
<dholbach> good morning
<Cantide> hello :)
<Cantide> was there a video recently where the Ubuntu Edge was discussed? I've looked on youtube and on ubuntuonair.com but I can't seem to find it
<howefield> Cantide: it was discussed on a weekly update, Tuesday last.
<Cantide> how can i find it?
<howefield> not sure, I don't see it as being uploaded. mhall hosted in JOnos absence, might be worth dropping him a note
<Cantide> t.. thanks >.<
<UbuPhillup> Cantide: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDmVD-VuZWg&feature=c4-feed-u
<Cantide> thank you!
<UbuPhillup> Cantide: it was uploaded on mhall119 s channel ;)
<Cantide> yeah, i didn't look there >.<
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<Cantide> pity i missed that one ._. was in another city
<UbuPhillup> Cantide: i missed it too so, but i watch the recording
<Cantide> yeah, i'm watching it now
<Cantide> i wonder if they'll have new perks...
<Cantide> such as something for founders like wearables... or 14.04 disks
<UbuPhillup> hmm yes
<Cantide> say 50 USD gets you a founder's shirt, just for example
<Cantide> there are still enough days :)
<UbuPhillup> Cantide: we will see
<Cantide> :)
<UbuPhillup> and its a long way to 32 M
<Cantide> a pity i can't get the phone ,_,
<Cantide> that should never be an obstacle :)
<Cantide> it's certainly achievable
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-07-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-22
<Arvind_> i think ubuntu doesn;t supports amd
<k1l> that is a wrong thought
<nigh7m4r3> any 14.04 user with audio enhancer?
<ans_> hi
<dpm> hi everyone o/
<EMR> hi :)
<dpm> remember to prepend your questions with QUESTION
<mhall119> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2014/07/the-community-team.html
<Abc1234> QUESTION: Has Jorge Castro left the ubuntu community team ?
<silverlion> dpm: congratz to your new position ;)
<Robby_> No relation to discussion, but David, is that a wine bottle light fixture!? That's pretty cool, I like it!
<Adsol> Hello
<dpm> thanks silverlion :)
<Abc1234> Abc1234: Thanks.
<barie> well done guys i really like ubuntu i just want to support you :)
<EMR> Hello :) How can get such a big chance in spite of many distribution over the Linux OS? Thank you..
<mhall119> EMR: start your questiosn with QUESTION
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: @Giorgio: Will the weather app get a new gui like the clock app as well or will it be refocused to integrate weather scopes rather than an dedicated app?
<dpm> Sid_Payton, thanks. We'll finish the tabs demo and then come to your question
<dshimer> QUESTION: Is the goal to have this browser become the default in the convergent experience, or will a desktop user probably still fall back to something like Firefox?
<Sid_Payton> thanks that anwered my question :)
<markuddel> hello
<dpm> Sid_Payton, yw
<dpm> hi markuddel
<nik90> I have also finished a initial prototype of the world clocks. So expect that to land in another 2-3 days :)
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> any more questions? keep them coming
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: What about the shorts app (rss reader)? will it be getting the new theme (UI) as well? PS: Love all the new interfaces, really well done. they are really fun to use
<Sid_Payton> @nik90: really liking your work, the new clock app is just gourgious.
<dpm> Sid_Payton, let us come to your question in a minute
<nik90> Sid_Payton: thnx :)
<Sid_Payton> @dpm: no hurry
<mhall119> #ubuntu-design and #ubuntu-app-devel are the channels being mentioned
<Sid_Payton> @Giorgio: It would be great to have a site where we know on what we can work and what you guys are working on. This way I know, that my work isn't going to be useless in the foreseable future.
<dshimer> QUESTION: How big is the design team and does it meet face to face more than other technical groups or is the collaboration primarily done electronically?
<dpm> http://design.canonical.com/
<dpm> http://design.ubuntu.com/apps
<Sid_Payton> @Giogio: It dosn't state which apps are worked on right now and which are open for community (design wise) participation
<mhall119> Sid_Payton: all of them are open to community design participation
<ubuntufan> QUESTION: Is there a current plan or a ETA for when tablet-laptop convertibles will be fully supported? Such as the Lenovo Yoga?
<Boza> Will Ubuntu Touch have App permissions like Android?
<mhall119> Boza: please ask starting with QUESTION
<Boza> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu Touch have App permissions like Android? @mhall119 Like this?
<mt-dev> Where is Ubuntu for Android? Is it dead?
<Sid_Payton> @mhall119: I think what most people keeps them from contributing is that one doesn't know what will come in the future. It would help if there are apps that are declared for community participation. Exapmle the shorts app: I thought it was designed the design team behind doors. Now I know that they would like more help from the community for this app.
<dshimer> QUESTION: Can you describe how you work community input into design, how is it shared, evaluated, and integrated?
<dshimer> Maybe examples of some community design that actually showed up.
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: The  webapps are getting notification integration (Facebook mails showing in the indicator). Will it be possible to integrate these new integrations by anyone or does it have to made by the websites maintainer (Google)?
<g0m3z> QUESTION: Can you recommend some tutorial sources for Ubuntu development? I'm using this OS for a while now and really like it thus decided to try to write some simple apps. Do you have any programming language preference? A video tutorial channel would be fine for this purpose I guess.
<mt-dev> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu TV dead?
<Sid_Payton> QUESTION: right now scrolling on UT is still a bit laggy. is this to change soon (for RTM)?
<Boza> Nice. Thanks for answer.
<divyanshu> i am novice on ubuntu : using netconfig command but not working
<ubuntufan> QUESTION: Is there a current plan or a ETA for when tablet-laptop convertibles will be fully supported? Such as the Lenovo Yoga?
<mhall119> ubuntufan: already answered that one
<divyanshu> most of the services like nmap ,etc showing not installed
<mhall119> divyanshu: #ubuntu is the official support channel, but what are you trying to do with netconfig?
<mhall119> g0m3z: http://developer.ubuntu.com
<dshimer> QUESTION: Will design need to have more to say about default applications in the convergent experience once you need to consider all of the 3 primary form factors (phone, tablet, desktop)?  By that I mean design seems so much more important as convergence progresses, will there be times where design over-rides technical factors.
<g0m3z> Thanks! Appreciate it.
<eLTee> QUESTION: a little off topic for MIchael Hall; what is the status on upcoming Qimo?
<dshimer> gventuri: Very nice demos. Worth the price of admission to see it with the commentary of what you are thinking behind the actions or features.  Thanks for being part of the QA
<gventuri_> dshimer: thank you! My pleasure
<Sid_Payton> Thanks for all your time and answers.
<Sid_Payton> @David Planella: Congrats on the promotion :)
<dpm> thanks Sid_Payton, my pleasure to work with such an awesome community and team :)
<Sid_Payton> QUIT
<danthehat> has this just started?
<danthehat> or is it video from earlier?
<danthehat> ah video from earlier! dam i missed out
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers:
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/22/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<Guest3649> why guest account cant be disables in options?
<FROST_> hello
<FROST_> i am dev. some android app and searching for people to set it up in a deb
<Rom> Hi everyone
<Rom> is it started yet?
<guy__> so before the primary discussion start, can you share sometihng you worked on
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-23
<dholbach> good morning
<Sutter> HI!people!:D
<loctauxphilippe> Hello!
<mhall119> hello everyone, getting the hangout setup and everyone invited, we'll be starting shortly
<loctauxphilippe> Ok!
<loctauxphilippe> Could you tell us what's happening, because in France I have a bad connection... ;-(
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/23/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<Sutter> I am italian and I hope to understand you...you talk slowly ;)
<olli> hi folks
<loctauxphilippe> Fortunately, everyone learn English at school :-)
<Ahmet_> I'm waiting for about 10 minutes
<olli> we just went on airt
<olli> air
<Ahmet_> when is it starting ?
<Ahmet_> okey (;,
<omarmx87> hiiii
<willcooke> hi folks, go easy on me
<nik90> :)
<mhall119> ask questions anytime here, start with QUESTION so I don't miss it
<loctauxphilippe> Ok ! How to publish an app on Launchpad ? (Yep I don't konw how to do that!)
<nik90> QUESTION: Does the payments also include support for in-app purchases?
<loctauxphilippe> QUESTION! How to publish an app on Launchpad ? (Yep I don't konw how to do that!)
<willcooke> loctauxphilippe, this might be a good start: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71510/how-do-i-create-a-ppa
<loctauxphilippe> willcooke, Thanks!
<willcooke> loctauxphilippe, http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<loctauxphilippe> Thanks!
<Markcortbass> QUESTION: Could we expect an announcment soon in the future of an Ubuntu Phone (BQ, Meizu)? I think that many people really want to buy a ubuntu phone
<loctauxphilippe> Ok! Thanks mhall119 ! I will check out!
<loctauxphilippe> Markcortbass, Yep!
<nik90> QUESTION: When can we expect SDK APIs for with regards to adding quicklist items, launcher count emblems similar to on the desktop?
<Markcortbass> Thanks for the answer Rick!
<mhall119> rick?
<Markcortbass> Haha :p Was thinking about Rick Spencer
<Markcortbass> Anyway, thanks Michael Hall!
<olli> kgunn, ^can you check on nik90's question re SDK api re quicklist items
<nik90> olli, mhall119: thnx
<loctauxphilippe> Everytime, mhall119 has a question for someone! I like that!
<kgunn> olli: nik90 checking
<olli> kgunn, thx!
<nik90> QUESTION: @olli, Is there any exciting new features you are expecting to land on the phone before RTM?
<willcooke> Now I know what xdg-utils is \o/
<willcooke> https://launchpad.net/xdg-utils
<Shwaka> How will this next update change the future of Ubuntu TV?
<nik90> cool! Looking forward to the dash overview :)
<loctauxphilippe> QUESTION : Why there's a daily live of Utopic?
<willcooke> Shwaka, Ubuntu TV will benefit hugely from things like the media playback/gst/audio/power usage/footprint/speed/etc etc work.
<mhall119> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/planning-the-next-ubuntu-online-summit/1805
<willcooke> Shwaka, TV hardware is very similar to phone hardware.  And Ubuntu will be able to run really well on that hardware because of the work going on for phone
<nik90> thnx for the session guys
<loctauxphilippe> QUESTION : Why there's a daily live of Utopic?
<mhall119> loctauxphilippe: sorry, missed yours, are you looking for an ISO or news?
<loctauxphilippe> for an ISO , mhall119
<mhall119> loctauxphilippe: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<mhall119> oh, why?
<loctauxphilippe> mhall119, But why every day?
<mhall119> we always provide daily images
<mhall119> it's just part of the automated process
<loctauxphilippe> Oh, allright!
<loctauxphilippe> mhall119, Thanks!
<mark___> i cannot control my brightness i ubuntu 14.04
<kgunn> nik90: sorry, i was unable to get anyone from the sdk team to answer on the launcher quicklist/counter emblem question
<nik90> kgunn: no worries :)
<kgunn> nik90: i manage the unity ui guys...we do have counter support, but quicklists is something we've started but not fully fleshed out
<kgunn> of course, then the sdk guys would need to provide some guidance or i/f on top of what we do
<nik90> kgunn: also even if the unity API provides support for them, as mhall119 pointed out the app lifecycle first needs to be fully fleshed since background apps cannot update launcher count or quicklist for that matter.
<nik90> kgunn: so I presume this would be most likely post RTM
<kgunn> nik90: yep, safe bet on it being post rtm :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<ali_> hi all
<lulesu> '
<lulesu> sudo su
<lulesu> systeminfo()
<lulesu> kgunn_
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-24
<dholbach> good morning
<benny_> hi
<benny_> any techies out there?
<benny_> i have been trying to load ubuntu on asus cumputers from usb and windows seems to always override even when i chwnge to boot sequence.
<benny_> any idesa?
<benny_> hello?
<k1l> benny_: #ubuntu is for technical ubuntu support
<mandel> elopio, so, how is this meant to work?
<mandel> elopio, first time doing an ubuntu on air
<elopio> mandel: jose will send you the link to the hangout.
<mandel> elopio, great
<pitti> hello
<elopio> hi pitti
<elopio> mandel: you go after pitti
<elopio> the rules are that you have 15 minutes. If you want to answer some questions during the hangout, you will have to finish before that.
<pitti> I'll try my best :)
<elopio> or you can answer the questions after the session, on hangout.
<pitti> next time I'll ask for 20 mins, then I have time for a live demo
<pitti> but should be fine
<elopio> now, where's jose?
<pitti> can we start the HO a bit early, to check audio/video/slides?
<elopio> mhall119: you can start the hang out on air, right?
<jose> elopio: I've got everything covered
<jose> if you give me 2m
<elopio> jose: there you are! Thanks man.
<pitti> jose: I don't have a HO URL, should I?
<jose> pitti: give me a sec, I'm setting everything up
<jose> I had some troubles and I'm running a bit
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: QA Lightning Talks - Speakers: jose, elopio, pitti, mandel
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/24/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<mandel> jose, send me the url too :)
<elopio> we are about to start
<dkessel_> Yay
<elopio> the video should be ready on http://ubuntuonair.com/
<elopio> if you have questions, put them there and we'll see if they have time to answer during the hangout
<elopio> or they can answer afterwards here on the channel.
<jose> any questions?
<elopio> pitti: when this runs for packages going into the archive, which test bed does it use?
<pitti> elopio: we use QEMU, Debian uses schroot
<mandel> pointer to my slides => https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/158tvIlZFuFU2ltmnPmOyH3QYKjZzydolky0R8iBiO9s/edit?usp=sharing
<pitti> QEMU has the best isolation properties, so we can run tests for kernels, tests which do modprobe, etc.
<elopio> great, thanks.
<pitti> MY SLIDES: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/talks/autopkgtest/
<pitti> (with notes)
<dkessel_> Thanks pitti
<jose> if there are any questions, just shoot!
<balloons> did I miss pitti's talk? too much happening this morning :-)
<balloons> heck, it's time for the next meeting.. guess I'll watch the video after
<pitti> balloons: I assume it will be on youtube somehwere?
<elopio> awesome, thanks mandel
<balloons> pitti, yea it will.. And I'll find and send out the link for everyone
<balloons> moar testing!
<elopio> mandel: so, next month gmock?
<mandel> elopio, sure!
<mandel> elopio, my pleasure!
<balloons> awesome guys!
<elopio> :) I'll ping you with more details.
<balloons> looks like the youtube link is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vVnnphFGYY
 * elopio goes to work :'(
 * jose goes to redeem his Destiny PS3 Beta code!
<balloons> lol jose, enjoy yourself!
<elopio> thanks again jose. I'll try to get a new session for next month.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<onlyopen> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-25
<dholbach> good morning
<wea> :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-07-26
<kishan> hi
<kishan> I need some help on ubuntu installation!!
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-07-21
<dholbach> welcome everyone - we'll start in about 5 mins!
 * svij has many questions. :P
<dholbach> :-D
<Musthaque> Is it possible to use all windows applications in Ubuntu? If yes, How?
<dholbach> we are live!
<dholbach> please prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<dholbach> so we can more easily pick them up
<Musthaque> For an example, How about games which were installed to windows pc.
<Apis-King-of-Bee> QUESTION: Any updates on that convergence device? Bonus: Any updates on a USA device?
<theBest> QUESTION: Are there talks to manufactures about a Ubuntu powered Tablet?
<Steve_Jobs_> [QUESTION] Alan Pope did you enjoy your holidays in Portugal ? :)
<popey> I DID!
<theBest> QUESTION: Why is there no new iso of the Ubuntu Next build? I mean here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<dholbach> keep the questions coming!
<pavakpaul> I HAVE DECIDED TO START A LOCO TEAM, WE ALREADY HAD 2 MEETUPS. WHEN I SHOULD SUBMIT THE TEAM?
<dholbach> do you have any questions for the UbuCon organisers?
<pavakpaul> no, right now we are just starting a Ubuntu LoCo team. I just need a suggestion for now, when to submit the team.
<UbuntuUser> Is this Q&A mainly focused on LoCo's and Ubucon?
<UbuntuUser> or are other questions permitted
<dholbach> UbuntuUser, any question is fine
<dholbach> pavakpaul, I'll bring it up in a bit
<UbuntuUser> Thanks Daniel
<pavakpaul> @dholbach , thanks
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> missed the beginning :\
<dholbach> it'll be recorded! :)
<UbuntuUser> QUESTION: Daniel mentioned in the last Ubuntu On-Air that there would be an announcement shortly regarding the app situation on Ubuntu for mobile. Have there been any updates?
<dholbach> UbuntuUser, was it tied to anything in specific?
<dholbach> the announcement I was referring to?
<jose> loco.ubuntu.com
<UbuntuUser> dholbach, it was a bit vague. It was an answer to my question regarding the app gap. You mentioned that something big was going to be announce very soon
<UbuntuUser> I'll see if I can find it in the recording
<pavakpaul> Thank you very much :)
<dholbach> any more questions from you guys around ubucons and locos?
<UbuntuUser> dholbach, sorry it's really hard to locate the specific point where you answered my previous question
<dholbach> UbuntuUser, I don't have updates and can't quite remember what I was referring to :-/
<dholbach> sorry about that
<UbuntuUser> dholbach, I found it. Here's the link : https://youtu.be/vxo8T-Wdhsw?t=1893
<UbuntuUser> specifically 31:38
<dholbach> I can't watch it right now, I'm afraid - I'm a bit ... preoccupied :)
<dholbach> but can take a look afterwards
<UbuntuUser> QUESTION: Regarding LoCo's, what are the countries with the highest amount of participation?
<UbuntuUser> thanks dholbach :)
<YoBoY> :woot: :D
<YoBoY> not still the case in France
<YoBoY> a bit less people
<cm-t> hi !
<toddc> we have some anti-photo members sooooo minimal photo taking
<svij> hi cm-t
<cm-t> our events are some pubs & beers ubuntu hours, webcafé booth at music festival, ubuntu party (ubucon-like), mainly
<cm-t> we need to do more those techies event like the next global jam 7-8-9 august ;)
<cm-t> isn't it on loco.ubuntu.com ?
<cm-t> (calendar)
<UbuntuUser> QUESTION: With regards to snappy packaging on the desktop, will Canonical itself be packaging and updating popular packages such as Libreoffice or will it still follow the Debian release model?
<YoBoY> thanks
<cm-t> thank you
<UbuntuUser> thanks to the LoCo guys for answering questions
<UbuntuUser> Jose and the other chap
<cm-t> events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/
<UbuntuUser> dholbach & popey, time for a Codeweavers plug I think
<UbuntuUser> works very well on Ubuntu
<UbuntuUser> QUESTION: Would Mark Shuttleworth be keen to join in on an Ubuntu On-Air session sometime in the future?
<rarara> QUESTION: Its awesome that qml can load qml files that lie around on the filesystem and live edit them. I want to make an app that makes use of that. is there any example app on the store? I find it quite hard to find documentation about the ubuntu toolkit
<cm-t> since popey is showing his MX4, when I took photos at last week music festival at our ubuntu booth, when I show photos to the people I took, it was at least 2 on 3 people who said "what is that phone?", "an ubuntu phone? where can I have one?"  :'D
<svij> cm-t: i mostly heard "is that an fake iPhone?"
<cm-t> svij: I heard that too, but when I show the right from left swipe, everybody says: "how much" ? !!
<svij> cm-t: hah, nice :)
<cm-t> ^^
<cm-t> QUESTION: is apt2snappy packaging will fit apparmor? what if an apps doesn't fit? Will it be an LXC things ?
<cm-t> olive from ubuntu-fr just told us that an ubuntu party (ubucon/release party) cost us around 1000€ (could cost more if we had not the deal with the sciences museum as the host)
<maokei> QUESTION: so a web app html5 is my best option for a sqlite db webSQL?
<UbuntuUser> thanks for your time popey and dholbach
<dholbach> anytime - thanks a bunch!
<cm-t> thanks you
<popey> thanks everyone!
<dholbach> maokei, best ask on ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net
<dholbach> maokei, I'm afraid I don't know
<svij> dholbach: popey: that was an easy session for you by just letting us talk ;)
<popey> it was great!
<popey> I love it when we have community people on
<svij> yeah it was fun
<svij> popey: you can obviously can join ubucon.de too ;)
<dholbach> :-)
<svij> or if you avoid seeing dholbach again, you might not come… *runs*
<UbuntuUser> popey, how would you feel about something like a get to know Canonical on-air session? Things like background on what you guys do specifically (roles), your background and why you work on Ubuntu/open source
<UbuntuUser> dholbach, any chance to check out that link I shared from the last Ubuntu On-Air?
<dholbach> UbuntuUser, in a bit - I'm being pinged by 15 people right now
<UbuntuUser> dolbach, no problem :)
<dholbach> UbuntuUser, ahhhhhhhh, now I know!
<dholbach> it was about http://ubucon.de/node/921 :)
<dholbach> sorry, it took me a while to get there :)
<UbuntuUser> aah I see
<UbuntuUser> thanks for clearing that up :)
<LewisMCYoutube> When is a version of Ubuntu normally released?
<MainplusUK> Popey.. Do you know if there are plans for a con in the UK?  There are really no Ubuntu events for non-devs in the UK.  OGGCAMP is the closest we seem to get.
<pilgrim7> wow I haven't been on Xchat for years
<popey> MainplusUK: yeah, that's the idea :)
<tathhu> irssi-godtier
<tathhu> oh
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-07-22
<TGoyal> my name is tushar
<TGoyal> I am from India. I am planning to buy a system with intel atom baytrail processor. I had googled a lot about it and reach to the conclusion that recent linux os not supported for that
<TGoyal> specially with 64 bit UEFI support
<TGoyal> so my question is does ubuntu 15.04 is able to support this type of system
<cm-t> TGoyal: try in #ubuntu maybe
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-07-23
<antimion> hello
<antimion> sorry , i have a one question, i found many information about installation ubuntu phone on meizu mx4 , but i can't find any info about mx3, can you help me?
<popey> antimion: probably better asking in #ubuntu-touch
<popey> antimion: but the answer is no, its not a supported device
<aryan> hi
<aryan> how to install dropbox in unity ubuntu??
<PaulW2U> hi aryan - if you are looking for support then please join #ubuntu
<PaulW2U> this channel is for feedback on live ubuntu-on-air sessions :)
<aryan> #ubuntu
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-07-24
<jorge> hola buenas una pregunta instale ubuntu en una lenovo G40-30 y al reiniciar no reinicia se queda la pantalla  en negro del resto si normal solo es al reiniciar
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-07-25
<tsimonq2> mhall119: still on for helping out with the Ubuntu On Air session today?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> oopsie
<mhall119> hi everyone, we're starting soon
<mhall119> if you have questions, please ask them here starting with the word QUESTION in all caps
<wxl> 👏
<mhall119> if you have questions, ask them now or you will miss your change
<mhall119> chance
<tsimonq2> \o/ all don
<tsimonq2> *done
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-07-26
<DanielL> Hello to all
<dholbach> hey hey
<tsimonq2> o/
<dholbach> starting in 13mins
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> dholbach: typo in the YouTube video name: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrhXEh33KOw
<BlueBeardyBear> Hi, I probably won't be able to watch this live. But I thought I'd leave some questions.
<BlueBeardyBear> QUESTION: Up until now nobody has seen the new dashboard design of unity 8 in desktop mode, what are you hiding?
<BlueBeardyBear> QUESTION: Will there be an indicator in Unity 8 when an app is accessing my microphone , webcam or recording my screen
<BlueBeardyBear> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu with Unity 8 and Snappy eventually lead in a rolling release on Desktop?
<BlueBeardyBear> QUESTION: Can we have a space where we can ask questions, without being live at this stream? Like a forum thread or something?
<BlueBeardyBear> QUESTION: If allowed apps can access my whole home directory, wouldn’t it be better if every app gets it’s own folder in /home/ and one folder that are shared between all snaps? Maybe also secure file picker solution, which let’s you decide what file the app is allowed to see? (I’m no expert, that was just a thought)
<mhall119> getting a headstart eh BlueBeardyBear ?
<tsimonq2> oh I have a ton of questions mhall119 :P
<BlueBeardyBear> I'm at work, so I won't be able to watch it live.
<BlueBeardyBear> But I can watch it later :D
<popey> BlueBeardyBear: i don't know what you mean by dashboard
<mhall119> BlueBeardyBear: #ubuntu-touch, #ubuntu-desktop or #ubuntu-app-devel
<mhall119> you can ask anytime
<mhall119> also #ubuntu-unity
<popey> mhall119: he means a doc, pre-filled for our Q&A
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> here then I suppose
<popey> which has been asked a bunch of times, and we have said before, "sure, make a doc and people can put them in"
<popey> or here, sure ㋛
<mhall119> let's make a django app for it!
 * mhall119 runs
<dholbach> or let's to it on askubuntu :)
<BlueBeardyBear> I'm also not 100% sure if this has to be live?
<mhall119> if it's live, we can't procrastinate
<BlueBeardyBear> :D
<tsimonq2> hahaha
<BlueBeardyBear> popey: Dashboard, the app launcher/lense
<tsimonq2> ass soon as you guys start I'll paste my list :P
<tsimonq2> *as
<tsimonq2> whoops :O
<BlueBeardyBear> butt you can't write that here
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<tsimonq2> timer on YouTube video says 30 secs!
<dholbach> go go go!
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: when is David Calle going to become an Ubuntu member?
<tsimonq2> See dholbach, I started it. :P
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: what is Lubuntu planning with bug day? ;)
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: what is your stance on dropping i386 support?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: there’s been a lot of talk about Snappy, but how do I get my hands dirty with Debian/Ubuntu packages?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: what do you think of LXQt?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: what’s going on with the CoC revisions?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: what IRC client do you use and why?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: have you ever had Snappy popcorn? It’s really good. :)
<tsimonq2> there! \o/
<kloinka> QUESTION:How does Snappy© handle AppArmor and Selinux policies?
<mhall119> is davidcalle *still* not an Ubuntu Member?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Who has the best beard in the community?
<tsimonq2> mhall119: correct, and dholbach made a joke in one of the last Q&As about how the meme shouldn't be Chloe and the HUD but when davidcalle will become an Ubuntu Member :P
<mhall119> +1
<dholbach> nice one :)
 * tsimonq2 gives dholbach a high five
<dholbach> ⁵
<DanielL> QUESTION: when unity 8 will be the default DE? Any chance untill the next Ubuntu LTS?
<tsimonq2> lol dholbach
<Guest39653> Question: What does the production timetable/ramp-up look like for U.S. accessible Ubuntu phones?
<ahoneybun> blames tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: http://blamepopey.com/
<ahayzen> QUESTION: I heard at the snappy sprint there was talk of 'content sharing', eg shared runtimes/platforms. Can you explain how these will work? And can we expect snappy gtk, qt, uitk etc 'content sharing' snaps?
<nick011> QUESTION: Do you know who from the Ubuntu community (not only canonical) is coming to the ubucon EU
<HTML5> QUESTION: Could Ubuntu benefit from the recent layoffs  on Cyanogen ?
<czajkowski> nick011: I am :)
<tsimonq2> OMG popey is BlueBeardyBear! LOL
 * tsimonq2 runs
<mariogrip> nick011: me too :D
<stephenb> QUESTION : When will the MX6 ubuntu edition be available? :)
<Guest39653> Question: I've enjoyed writing Desktop applications on the electron (js) framework, has the snappy team considered how such JavaScript Desktop applications could become snaps?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: As snappy is going cross-distro, are tools that are "ubuntu" prefixed expected to be implemented per distro. Or will they be renamed/merged into the snap tool itself? Such as there is ubuntu-app-launch, does Fedora need to implement this? Or will this become something like snap run ?
<mariogrip> speaking about ubucon EU, we need to somehow fly mhall119 over to ubucon EU, I need to give him a hug :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: you mean you don't want to be flown to Florida for that?
<tsimonq2> XD
<BlueBeardyBear> QUESTION: Is tehre a possibility for Canonical to make React Native compatible to ubuntu?
<mariogrip> mhall119: haha, yeah sure, I would love to come to Florida :D
<DanielL> QUSTION: any chance microsoft office suite will come to ubuntu untill 2020, since canonical works with microsoft now?
<thibran> QUESTION: Is it possible to build a snap out of a .deb file which works only on Ubuntu 14.04?
<tsimonq2> More questions incoming! :D
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What’s going on with Canonical and LibreOffice?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: When will we have an Ubuntu Phone in the US?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What is something you wish should be improved in the Ubuntu Phone? (something technical, not the way things work, like my above question)
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: How do I apply at Canonical? :D
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What email client do you use and why?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What’s the status of the Snappy Playpen?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: If you had to choose a favorite flavor besides vanilla Ubuntu, what would it be? :O
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What room are you in?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: Have you ever used any other UNIX distribution?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What’s going on with Canonical and LibreOffice? Canonical joined some advisory board?
<tsimonq2> oh shoot last question is a duplicate of the first, ignore either one, popey, dholbach
<mhall119> BlueBeardyBear: the content-hub from the phone will do the secure file-selection already. Additionally, we're looking into being able to use the same "portals" that flatpak is adding to Gtk
<mhall119> and potentially qt in the future
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> muahahahahahahaha
<tsimonq2> popey: http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-bug-day/
<mhall119> dholbach: popey: he was on-air yesterday and recorded aboutit
<michelR> QUESTION: is there a list of correspondance between SDK version and OTA ? (ex SDK 15.04.4 <--> OTA11) ?
<Sid__> QUESTION: What is still to be done in Unity8 to become the default?
<mhall119> not really
<nick011> QUESTION: what do you think about the new Iphone with no Headphone jack?
<mariogrip> robot dholbach
<tsimonq2> dholbach: happened yesterday
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> dholbach: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vAaE37fZSM
<Sid__> QUESTION: There had been talkes about the possibility of creating your own aggregator-scope while you are on the phone. just draging that service you want combined. What is the status about this neat feature? I woul dlove to customize some scopes my self
<mhall119> re: CoC, there was discussion on ubuntu-community-team ML and I've taken the feedback from that and updated my MP, we just need to pick it back up and decide to land it or not
<tsimonq2> YAY popey!
<mhall119> irssi 4 life
<mariogrip> QUESTION: HUD?
 * tsimonq2 high-fives mhall119 
<tsimonq2> hahahaha popey
<mhall119> mariogrip: I was talking to kevin gunn last week about HUD, he said he would check with the design team to see if it's a higher priority now that we're pushing hard for Unity 8 on the desktop
<mariogrip> mhall119: Awesome :D
<stephenb> QUESTION : what features are you excited about for the 16.10 release?
<tsimonq2> ^
<Sid__> QUESTION: 2 years back there where talks about the inability for messaging /GPS  apps (telegram, email etc) to run in the background (push messages, protocoll your run etc). Canonical wanted to provide Services for these kind of things. What is the status about this?
<mhall119> that's for tvoss
<dholbach> ubucon eu: http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/speakers/
<mariogrip> atom is electrum
<mariogrip> using*
<Guest39653> Not a question: Just looked up if Unity3d framework was available on linux. It is! Very cool. If you are into or interested in developing video games, take a look. http://forum.unity3d.com/threads/unity-on-linux-release-notes-and-known-issues.350256/
<ahoneybun> and atom does not work mariogrip
<ahoneybun> as popey and I found
<ahoneybun> Franz tsimonq2
<ahoneybun> lol
 * tsimonq2 kicks ahoneybun 
<tsimonq2> :P
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: awww, I just saw there was an snap for it so I thought it was working
<ahoneybun> not for me
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2, just saying that it uses electrum I think
<ahoneybun> at least atom-cwayne does not work
<ahoneybun> mariogrip, ^
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What does a typical work day look like for you?
<nick011> QUESTION: Is there anyone that has more phones than popey lol :P (and are they "sit proof")
<tsimonq2> XD
<mariogrip> tsimonq2: mine is wake up -> c++ -> food -> c++ -> sleep -> repeat
<tsimonq2> mariogrip: hehehehehehehehe
<mhall119> tsimonq2: more or less this: https://xkcd.com/490/
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: will give it a go
<mhall119> nick011: mariogrip probably has more phones than popey
<mariogrip> mhall119: ha :)
<tsimonq2> mariogrip: hahahaha
<thibran> Yes, I want it work on Ubuntu 16.04
<tsimonq2> mariogrip: if the Gmail app didn't suck so much for writing and reading email, I would just stay in bed until I had to get out of bed and code something :P
<nick011> mhall119: haha
<tsimonq2> wait, mhall119 ^
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahaaaaaaaaa
<tsimonq2> no no no dholbach popey, see my last question in that block
<diddledan_> QUESTION: so if we're doing vague questions, how about them current affairs, eh?
<paganini> QUESTION: Why isn't miracast/aethercast going to be implemented in the BQ Aquaris E4.5?
<tsimonq2> hey no diddledan_, see my last question in that block :P
<nick011> QUESTION: what would you say is the best and fastest commercial or not ubuntu touch phone?
<tsimonq2> Thunderbird! \o/
 * mariogrip want to work for canonical :)
<tsimonq2> hey no that's not fair! :P
<diddledan_> I like chocolate chip
<diddledan_> also strawberry
<mariogrip> oh no, mate stickers, Martin Wimpress make me scared of stickers lol :P
 * mariogrip cries :( skipped my question
<mariogrip> popey: not the kernel, a newer verson of the android hal
<tsimonq2> no I can ask more :P
<stephenb> thank you
<mariogrip> forgot last question from nick011 popey
<popey> awww
<popey> sorry
<dholbach> big hugs everyone!
<ahayzen> thanks dholbach popey :-)
<mariogrip> Thanks dholbach and popey :D
<paganini> that's a pitty:(
<tsimonq2> dholbach: won't let you forget https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jzGIaZcGcM XD
<paganini> thanks alan pope for your answer
<paganini> and mariogrip
<paganini> thank you too
<nick011> thanks everyone
<tsimonq2> thanks dholbach and paganini
<popey> thanks everyone!
<popey> that was fun
<tsimonq2> whoops, thanks popey
<paganini> cpu intensive... might melt the phone...
<tsimonq2> popey: so about the LibreOffice question, take a look here: https://listarchives.documentfoundation.org/www/announce/msg00269.html
<tsimonq2> popey: I thought you guys might know something about it
<tsimonq2> popey: and yes it was a vague question but look at the bottom question in that block, it was more specific but you skipped it
<tsimonq2> s/know/might have known/
<davmor2> popey: tsimonq2: Brandy Snaps surely the branding is right there :)
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> popey: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/07/canonical-joins-document-foundation-advisory-board
<popey> tsimonq2: makes sense with context :)
<tsimonq2> \o/ :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-07-27
<saran> after login to ubuntu
<saran> showing blank
<saran> how to fix it please help
